# DASHPOD - Audi UK finally back down - RESULT - THANK YOU!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Who deleted the Dashpod sticky thread "DASHPOD - Audi UK finally back down - RESULT - THANK YOU!" off the Mk1 forum - and why? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Loads of threads have gone? Who's deleted them?!?!

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They aren't deleted - just moved to the Seat forum. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Come on... own up... who was it? There'll be no supper! :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Methinks the BigWigs at Audi have had a word and asked for it to be removed, so newbies won't be aware they don't have to pay for their dashpod replacements.

Rogue


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

God knows, its really odd! Cannot even track it. Investigating now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This deletion happened some time ago Jae and may just have been a manual slip by someone.

The ones noticed today may just be due to the "debug" or "wordmatch table" error e.g.:



QuackingPlums said:


> mio said:
> 
> 
> > I cant post either?
> ...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yea, realise that, but still cannot find any trace in the Logs.

Wierd


----------

